# Fish Room (inspired By Sacrifice)



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry about the amazingly bad video quality! I'm in college, so only can have a few tiny tanks! Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice fish, really liking the Terrapins. I also have a beta, though its only red, never found one as multi-coloured as yours.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks very much for the kind words! I found him at a petland in a show tank actually!

BTW, if you ever want a Concentric DBT, I can most definitely get you some from reputable breeders (they are pain to find!).


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice video kove







badass snowflake

and those terappins are hella cute


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Kove32!..







..your setups, terrapins, and other fishes rock like a BLIND GUARDIAN concert!.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice setups. Yeah and Blind Guardian does rock!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet setups.

Thanks for the shout out in the title


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wish i could find some of thoes turtles the colour is amazing. loving the snowflake eel makes me miss my salt setup, watch out with them i thought mine got out but months later found him in the tubes of my overflow, escape artist would be an understatement for them keep a sealed lid or mesh and keep your filter inlets tiny


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Superb set-ups. What species of turtle are those? May you post some FTS' with descriptions of inhabitants please?

Ed


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks Ed! Those are Concentric Diamondback Terrapins (1 blue & 1 white). I'm not sure what FTS' is (I feel like a noob).


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Full Tank Shot...

Ed


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I love those Terrapins!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great video!
Nicely narrated too.

Your fish all seem to have quite a personality- very interactive with you.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

